# Customer Coyote



## EverestWC (Sep 5, 2010)

Great job! Looks really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Hege (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice job, MM57.. I don't know taxidermy, but I know what I like!


----------



## midwesthunter17 (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## apcci2 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's nice


----------



## Kaylanjpope (Jul 14, 2020)

MountNMan57 said:


> Just finished this guy for a client
> View attachment 7402903


Sweet


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is very realistic.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I hate those Grey Dogs…but that is a great mount!


----------



## clafata17 (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------

